
What CRM do you use for your startup/new business? - aml183
I started a communication&#x2F;pr firm. I feel like we can benefit from a CRM tool that is lightweight but don&#x27;t know where to start. We use gmail for email.
======
GuillaumeBrdet
Hello there, what I have been using is Airtable.

Not exactly a CRM but it's quite perfect. You could use the templates
([https://airtable.com/templates](https://airtable.com/templates)) or copy
some of the Airtables made public:
[https://airtable.com/universe](https://airtable.com/universe)

You can create forms as well, so it makes it easy to keep all the data in one
place. (We use it for our contact form, feedback, bugs etc).

------
sarcasmatwork
Bitrix24 just went free.... I used in about a year ago.

------
mindcrime
We use self-hosted SugarCRM.

~~~
sarcasmatwork
This is not free anymore? Looks like EOL?

[https://community.sugarcrm.com/community/news/blog/2018/04/0...](https://community.sugarcrm.com/community/news/blog/2018/04/06/sugar-
community-edition-open-source-project-ends)

~~~
mindcrime
Oh wow, I had not even heard about that. Damn. :-(

